# 40K Film!!!



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay we're going to begin casting for an upcoming 40k film!
Here's the deal, name an actor, include a little of their past works so that we know who they are or can at least visualise them. Name a character or role you think they would accel at in the 40k universe. And state why.
Heres mine.

*Actor*Zach Quinto (plays Scylar in Heroes, and a vulcan in the upcoming star trek movie)

*Role* An Eldar of some discription.

*Why* He has a very sharp air about him, and I can see him playing a cold, calculating eldar quite well. Plus you can see from the Star Trek trailers that pointy ears suit him!


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

well i have got to say:-

Actor: Karl Urban, playing dr leonard 'bones' McCoy in new star trek film and has been eomer in lotor and the dude opersite the rock in doom and many more. (quinto is playing a young spock in new star trek gilm btw)

Role: space marine sergeant

why: he has that kind of gravvely voice and his face made to look a bit more worn and beaten would look good atop some power armor weilding a chain sword.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Angela Jolie for Sister of Battle.. for two very obvious reasons


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

get Arnold Schwarzenegger buffed up and ready for his role as either Horus or the Emeror or. . . ANGRON


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, heres mine :

Brad Pitt : Sanguinius 

Imagine him in the same way he looked in Troy (though not a fav movie of mine) but with that awesome Warrior, yet, regal look. Plus he'd have wings. :biggrin:


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

if the movie was on the horus heresy id say Johnny Depp as Tarik Torgaddon because he did a great job in Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

On the Horus heresy note, I am working on a script for a Horus Heresy movie for fun. It's coming along nciely, but I'm gonna ahve to back and remvoe the Cheese(the openigns epic though. A really orky looking fortress, seems impenetrable. Gretchin walking along the ramparts, wooshing sound, suddenly dozens of Thunderhawks(LUna Wolves) fill the sky. Gretchin runs to a big shoota and starts firings, his feet off the ground, the gun swininging widly. Thunder hawks open up with everything they ahve. Lots of cool pyrotechnics and visual editing(IE fake explosions) and large chunks of wall are gone, along with thousand of defenders.)) 

Sorry, I guess I should post someone. 

Patrick Stewart- Captain Jean-Luc Pecard, Professor Xavier 
Role- A Colonol of an Imperial Gaurd regiment, much like Ibram Gaunt, or as a Librarien for the Space Marines. 

And, hoenstly, if you did a movie who could you possibly have as the Emperor? (My biggest problem with the script) Horus would require someone who could show age and expierence but still with some of that kid arrogance put the Emperor would need to be NEARLY perfect, except for th part where his web way gate project is ruined and he explodes on his son. ((A sad chapter in humanity.))


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Angela Jolie for Sister of Battle.. for two very obvious reasons


she can't act
and shes ugly
well yes there obvious, but there bad reasons

Ross Kemp: Imperial guard SGT
Why: you need a reason?

Patrick Stewart: Imperial Navy Captain
why: again, you need a reason??

Sir Christopher lee: planetary governor
why: oh come on get serious.

Russel crow: Grizzled SGT or LT
why: stop asking silly questions

Clint Eastwood: a Colonel
why: just shut up and sit in the corner now

John Cleese: an eccentric Commissar
why: I want him in thats why

Malcolm McDowell: Sanctioned Psyker
why:.............go away

can't think of any more at the moment, but judging by the aweful actors most people have selected so far, Patrick Stewart being the only good one so far, such talented actors may overload there minds


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh I have one. 

Russell Brand - A mutilated corpse in a vat of horse shit.

Because I can't stand the gimp.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Oh I have one.
> 
> Russell Brand - A mutilated corpse in a vat of horse shit.
> 
> Because I can't stand the gimp.


Touché

Have to have someone English to play Horus as no-one else does bad guys like them. Although the film wasn't too good, Alan Rickman's performance in Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves was fantastic so him for Horus.

Maybe Kiefer Sutherland for the Emperor.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> Russell Brand - A mutilated corpse in a vat of horse shit.


so you want him to play the Emperor?


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

assuming that we are only doing this for fun, and not because we genuinely think we have some understanding of what would make an actor good for a role...

Stellan Skarsgard

as... er anything. i wouldn't care too much what he did as long as he was in it.



KarlFranz40k said:


> *Actor*Zach Quinto (plays Scylar in Heroes, and a vulcan in the upcoming star trek movie)
> 
> *Role* An Eldar of some discription.


yes, because he'd be totally up for this after stating catagorically that he wasn't going to do any more roles like this because he doesn't want to be type-cast.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Atsuno11 said:


> On the Horus heresy note, I am working on a script for a Horus Heresy movie for fun. It's coming along nciely, but I'm gonna ahve to back and remvoe the Cheese(the openigns epic though. A really orky looking fortress, seems impenetrable. Gretchin walking along the ramparts, wooshing sound, _*suddenly dozens of Thunderhawks*_(LUna Wolves) fill the sky. Gretchin runs to a big shoota and starts firings, his feet off the ground, the gun swininging widly. Thunder hawks open up with everything they ahve. Lots of cool pyrotechnics and visual editing(IE fake explosions) and large chunks of wall are gone, along with thousand of defenders.))


Actually, if you'e trying to stay accurate to the Horus Heresy, then it would actually be dozens of Stormbirds (the larger, older predecessor of the Thunderhawk) and some Thunderhawks scattered here and there, as it was new to the Legios Astartes at the time of the Heresy.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

nightfish said:


> Maybe Kiefer Sutherland for the Emperor.


I can just imagine it- DAMN IT HORUS!! DAMN IT!

Ray Winstone to play Usakar Creed? (He's done loads o stuff, surely you know who he is- if not Google it!)

Mickey Rourke as a Space Wolf?

Hugh Grant to play exactly the same bloody character in every bloody movie he is in? Nothing to do with 40k, just an observation


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Mickey Rourke as Angron could work...

I'd say Ron Perlman would make a good Space Wolf.

Hugh Jackman (I know, I know) would make a pretty good Marine sergeant.

Johnny Depp for Ciaphas Cain.

Daniel Craig as Yarrick.

Jackie Earle Haley might make either a good SM or an interesting Commisar or IG commander.

Jeffrey Dean Morgan the same as Mr. Haley.

I think a good Sanguinius might actually be Patrick Wilson.



There's a few of my suggestions.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i have to second Stella Cadente. Jolie is quite ugly.

R. Lee Ermey as a guard drill sgt.

maybe Ian McKellen as Malcador?

thats all i got.


----------



## LOKI_DE (Dec 30, 2008)

I reckon angelina jolie would be good as Lelith hesperax, she just looks like she would look just right in leliths armour and her face would work with make up to make her look more evil.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's alright, we all know Stella has a feeling that he owes it to society to be a twat all his life, and if by having "his own thoughts, and not to be brainwashed into the masses" he goes the direct opposite of everyone else.

Because yes. Angelina Jolie is ugly. Ugly as complete and utter fuck. Because Stella Cadente says so.

For some reason, I can't imagine Jolie as an Eldar - perhaps more of a Guardswoman, or Ganger.

Sienna Miller would be an Eldar, certainly. To play a White Scars Marine, Hulk Hogan, end of conversation on that one.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Vaz said:


> It's alright, we all know Stella has a feeling that he owes it to society to be a twat all his life, and if by having "his own thoughts, and not to be brainwashed into the masses" he goes the direct opposite of everyone else.


its not called being a twat, but yes it is to have my own thoughts and not to be part of the brainwashed masses, unlike yourself obviously


Vaz said:


> Because yes. Angelina Jolie is ugly. Ugly as complete and utter fuck. Because Stella Cadente says so.


and that is MY opinion, plus she cannot act, your only a fan because she has tits


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason Issacs for Fulgrim or an Imperial Guard officer. That guy must have some kind of "gentry gene."


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> its called an opinion mixed with free speech, get used to it because I use it allot and don't give a shit what others think.
> 
> dogshit looks better than jolie, acts better than her too, people only like her for her boring big breasts


Free Speech, Opinion... So you're opinion is that she's ugly? Wow mate, guess you've got birds queuing up at your door to get a piece of you  I use Free Speech, and Opinion, and don't give a shit. But I can be polite, and civil. Something you forgot to obviously pick up.

Mate, get over yourself. You're an attention whore, nothing but. Anything else to say, take it to PM.


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Okay, here's mine, feel free to rip them apart -

Clive Owen - Corax
Christian Bale - The Emperor
Gary Oldman - Konrad Curze
Scarlet Johansen - Sister of Battle
Ben Kingsley - An Inquisitor
Roboute Gulliman - Josh Holloway
Jason Statham - IG Sergeant
Vinnie Jones - Ork Warboss
Kate Beckinsale - Eldar
Jude Law - Commisar
Phillip Seymour Hoffman - Nurgle

And action!


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Christain Bale as the Emperor. I could see it, which is scaring me...


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i dunno about Bale as the Emp. But i have to say i think Beckinsale would make a good Eldar or SoB.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Jude Law is too nice for a commisar


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

nightfish said:


> Jude Law is too nice for a commisar


Well that would be the point. Have him be a conflicted character, inner turmoil, struggle, etc. All good for narrative drama and character development.

Also, I want to make an addition to my earlier list - Daniel Craig as Rogal Dorn.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Angela Jolie for Sister of Battle.. for two very obvious reasons


Lol, I was about to post the exact same thing when I saw u had allready posted it :-/


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Unknown Soldier said:


> Roboute Gulliman - Josh Holloway


Wow... I love how Guilliman is playing Josh Holloway! That's pretty insane!

hahaha! Jokes!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also, I'd like to add that I think Alec Baldwin should be either an IG Officer, or some sort of Ecclesiarchy member, or Planetary Governor.

And Christopher Lloyd as a member of the Adeptus Mechanicum. "Blessings upon the Machine Spirit, may it provide the sacred Rhino APC the ability to hit 88 miles per hour, and produce the 1.21 gigawatts of electricity nessecary to persecute the heretic, mutant, and traitor!"


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Whoops! I could admit that I made a mistake and it should be the other way round, but that would be far too easy.

If you think Lost is cool now, wait til they replace Sawyer with a Primarch. That reminds me, the chick who plays Kate would make a good SOB.

:victory:


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bale repalced by a Primarch for the next Batman? You thought you were scared before...


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

revenant13 said:


> i have to second Stella Cadente. Jolie is quite ugly.
> 
> R. Lee Ermey as a guard drill sgt.
> 
> ...


See, I'm in the, "Jolie is unattractive," crowd. But, still, as a SoB, she'd do fine.

And yes, R. Lee Ermey as a guard drill sgt (the obvious choice), or perhaps a commisar.

Christopher Walken--Sanctioned psyker. Priest. Hell, even technomagi.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I second Christopher Walken as a Sactioned Psyker or even an Inquisitor hehe.


----------



## Warped Raptor (Feb 21, 2009)

Well i think you're all aiming too high , What a good war-hammer movie needs is almost or fully unheard of actors , Who are still really good , Make this their first big movie , because usually people who star in a big movie that haven't been in a massive film before do amazing performances.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Atsuno11 said:


> Bale repalced by a Primarch for the next Batman? You thought you were scared before...


Not just any Primarch either.

Who is Konrad Curze? The Goddamn Batman.


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree with Raptor. Look at LOTR, it was a amssive blockbuster ebcause people wanted to see it because it looked(and was good) not because it had tons of really big actors in it. Get really good unheard of's and make a fantastic movie.


----------



## Abbo (May 30, 2008)

Atsuno11 said:


> Bale repalced by a Primarch for the next Batman? You thought you were scared before...


Christian Bale would be a good Emp or Primarch, the only Primarch that could replace Bale's personality on the set or in family matters would be Angron though. 
Johny Depp as Cain? Cain is ~2m tall and drops his hero mask for no one, a role as a ratling sniper, or numerous other eccentric roles seem to be better suited to him.
I generally like the LOTR approach mentioned here but with Bale as the primarch with the most screen time would be pretty cool.

Angelina Jolie,although aging she still is a looker alright, the thing with her is that she's like the crazy old catwoman down the street only with children instead of cats. 
Although she could play a nice emperor-bothering SoB if she plays it a bit like her role in skycommander.

Edit- Vin Diesel could play a good space marine of most ranks, just let him give orders and UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCE GIVE HIM COOL ONE LINERS, that ruined Pitch black and CoR for me.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Johnny Depp would make a very interesting Cain, though I wish Ledger was still alive, because I'd rather give it to him.

And everyone, while Christian Bale is good at what he does, he in no way deserves the role of the Emperor. I don't think anyone does. The Emperor probably shouldn't even be shown. That way everyone's idea of him is kept sacred, and not shoved into one possibility. And Bale wouldn't make a good Angron. Not big enough. You need Bale to be playing, at best, Loken or Torgaddon. Someone with large amounts of screentime, but isn't a Primarch. The man's features just don't present him to be anything better than a SM captain at best.

And I think Jolie would be interesting as a ship captain. Not a Sister of Battle, because let's face it, she's getting too old for that sort of thing. Even if they started preproduction on the movie right now, she'd be getting into her 40's by the time filming started.


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

xiawujing said:


> Bale wouldn't make a good Angron. Not big enough.


Interesting trivia for you, did you know that Bale went from playing that creepy skinny dude in the Machinist (weighing something disgusting, like 50 kg) then bulked up for Batman but came in 20 lb (that's about 9 kg) too big? All done by nothing but hard work, of course :laugh:

I'm with the complete unknowns for all roles, and would like to see HH done as a 12 part series rather than one movie, a'la heroes or something (but not like lost, which never friggin ends!)


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree with Xia. The Emperor needs to remain this sacred imgage(colourful language, nothign more) Giving him a face and suddenly he's competlely stuck to that one actor, not as the Emperor.


----------

